# The best free, paid and FIXED soccer tips with proofs !!!



## getandwin (Aug 17, 2011)

The name of the blog is: http://betwin724.blogspot.com/ . We found this blog in April 2011 and since then it's one of the most visited blogs on the internet with the highest winning rate in it's category! 

Tips:
There are three types of tips that we share to our subscribers such as: Free Soccer Tips, Paid Soccer tips and FIXED GAMES !!!Everyday we post the tips on the tables in the blog between 11:00 AM - 14:00 PM. 
Free tips - we post the free tips everyday on the blog at anytime!
Paid tips - we post the paid tips in the table after immediately after they're finished
Fixed games - these kind of tips are famous for their winning rate! We offer them very frequently and by now there isn't a lost tip! We're serious people and we can show you the proofs for these tips !!! If we send you a lost tip, we send your money back and the next FIXED GAME is free for you.

History:
The main thing about the blog is to have a history !!! Betwin724 protrudes with it's history which is located over the banner advertisements in order every visitor to be able to see it.The blog had begun making a history since May 2011.

Ways of paying:
As you see for the paid tips there are some ways of paying for them such as: Moneybookers, Paypal, Western Union or even an ordinary Bank Transfer! Very few blogs can offer so many ways for paying! 

For more information contact on: bukmeikara@gmail.com


----------

